# Rope trick



## dandor (Aug 4, 2008)

Can anyone explain the rope trick used to lock the engine?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Remove the sparkplug, turn the engine back to the bottom of the stroke, load the cylinder with small rope(like the pull rope), it doesn't have to be completly full, leaving a little hanging out, now when you try to turn the engine the piston will pack the rope in the combustion chamber and stop the engine from turning without breaking anything, when finished back the engine off a little and remove the rope. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## dandor (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks very much!


----------

